# Are you sure there's no click???



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I’ve been working with Teaghan on touching a paw to a disk. She does really well with it, so a few days ago I started using a larger disk and asking for 2 paws.

Teaghan was hilarious tonight. I put the balance disk out and was looking for 2 paws on it.
She put one paw on it=no click and treat, 
put one paw harder=no click and treat,
just SLAMMED one paw=no click and treat,
she kept looking up at me (the holder of the treats) like "Dad, did you see that? I REALLY did it!" Finally she did 2 paws=click and jackpot of treats, she did 2 paws several more times before we stopped.

Joe


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

LOL! Cute. She sounds like a fast learner.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

that sounds so cool. my 2 would have just given me a dirty look and walk off (most likely "cussing" me out), never to do the trick again. you got to appreciate dogs who want to please.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

She knows that she'll get a click/treat sometime. She sometimes isn't exactly sure what it's for until she accidentally does it but after she does it once she usually gets it....
Joe


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The power of clicker training can't be beat! Too bad you didn't get that on video...it would be a true testament to clicker training! You could probably see the "OH!! That's what you wanted me to do!!!" on her face :thumb:


----------

